# Yep...That doesn't look Stuffed to me..



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2007/01/24/mounting-a-deer-head-so-that-it-doesnt-look-stuffed/ 

High Tech tactics of 1933!!! 

Where is my time machine..!!!

Mitch


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i didnt even know they id a piece on my first mount... oh boy... no guys, i DONT teach, sorry:lol:


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Lol, some of the mounts today still look like that. I saw a mount that was completed last year where shrinkage was a huge issue and then the hackadermist used some sort of mache filler and never painted. Absolutely horrible.:yikes: I wish I had a picture you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL, and I get grumpy because the form has a crooked nose, and the eyes are off a little.

Put that on the "other site" Mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Arsenical soap (Hornaday) : white bar soap, 1 lb.; powdered arsenic, 1 lb.; camphor, 2-1/2 oz.; crude potassium carbonate (pearlash), 3 oz.; alcohol, 4 oz. Slice and melt soap in a little water over a slow fire. Then add potash and stir in arsenic. Dissolve camphor in alcohol and add to mixture. Stir and boil down till the consistency of thick molasses. Pour into wooden or earthen jar to cool. While cooling, stir once in a while to prevent arsenic settling. To use, mix small quantity with enough water to make it the consistency of buttermilk and apply with a paintbrush.

OH!!! Use Hornaday!!!...That explains why my deer looks stuffed and not the mirror image of live buck like the one in the example!!! I used a different brand...

At least they knew enough to NOT use metal for storing there "poison". Did any of you catch that phrase in the article? 

OK now kiddies, today we are going to be mixing, storing and applying POISON! So be sure to observe all the safety rules and USE A PAINTBRUSH! (Dear God!..My oh my how times have changed!)

Somewhat surprising is the fact that arsenic was still used as a bug proofer until just about 10 years ago. Had it not been for the states imposing a restriction/ban on transporting hazardous chemicals across state lines it would still be used in the tanning process.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Knowing what you know now....

How many of you guys think you could put together a quality mount with the materials available in this article?

Remember... 

Bondo is a form of plastic, so it wasn't invented yet.
Same for Foam..No mannikin's or carving out a form.
No fleshing machine either. (I suppose you could fashion something)
Ear openers...cordless screw gun, ect..interesting thing to ponder...

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Knowing what you know now....
> 
> How many of you guys think you could put together a quality mount with the materials available in this article?
> 
> ...


Is that a challenge Mitch?
Could I use a dremel?. There were tanning agents back then, but as back then as today, "cheap" cancels out quality. Deer somewhere today is still put together with Borax and zero hide paste.

Did you ever see a German WWII fighter plane? Bare bones, a frame, a motor, a seat and a stick. You would scratch your head looking at one and wonder how they got done what they did. No on board computers, just a compass.


----------

